# Tonight's Dinner...



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2005)

all stuffed, rubbed and ready for the grill. This is Spiceysmoke's Stuffed Pork Loin he posted a week or so ago.

This one weighs in at a little over 3 1/2lbs., and is stuffed with mozzarella, provolone, honey smoked thinly sliced ham, spinach, mushrooms and garlic.. It has been rubbed with Dizzy Pig Original Dry Rub.

The glaze consists of apple jelly, lemon juice, butter and cinnamon

It goes on the Weber Kettle at 4:30pm using Royal Oak Lump and a little  apple wood. Finished pics later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn, that looks good!  Can't wait to see the sliced pics!!  =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2005)

Here's the final pictures. This is a great recipe and a great cook. The sauce is outstanding, especially if your rub has some heat, the sweetness of the sauce balances it well. Fantastic dinner.




Glazed the loin at 125º




Done and ready for the knife




One more before I cut it up




Sliced and...




Plated


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2005)

Holy cripes...you got me beat, Bruce!  Looks great!


----------



## Griff (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow. I am definitely going to try that soon. Those pics started me salivating.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice pics, Bruce!!!    Very nice, indeed!!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Bruce,  I was asked by my Shift to do the meat at our Christmas Get together and one of the meats I am going to do is Pork Loin.  Looks like I will be stuffing them.  Fantastic job buddy.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 6, 2005)

Yessiiireee ! Good eats !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2005)

True food porn....Gary in Va was right when he said the pictures posted on this site are incredible.....hard to stay skinny when you read all this stuff!


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 6, 2005)

That should be on the cover of Gourmet magazine. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AL


----------



## Ratman (Nov 7, 2005)

Bruce - very nice.  Did you glaze it right away or later? I've done stuffed before but not with glaze.  Sounds delicious.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 8, 2005)

Ratman said:
			
		

> Bruce - very nice.  Did you glaze it right away or later? I've done stuffed before but not with glaze.  Sounds delicious.



I glazed it when the internal temp hit 125, then again at 135, then just prior to taking it off at 143. I reserved some glaze/sauce for use at the table also, if needed.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 8, 2005)

A tip on stuffing pork loin.. or beef...

keep the loin whole, don't split it.  run a knife through it long ways from each end twice 90 degrees from each other, get your fingers in there and bore out the hole.  stuff your stuffing in from both ends, use a handle of some kitchen utensil to get that stuff all the way in there from both sides.  this way you dont have to tie it and when you cook it and slice it you have a pretty little circle of stuffing in the middle of the meat.  Looks good and your stuffing doesnt run out as much when you cook it.  (except a little bit on the ends.

Just an opinion of another way to do it.  This method works good if you are cooking over a more direct heat and you wish to turn the meat.  But that does look good Bruce.

Gary


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 8, 2005)

Gary,

I didn't  split the roast, if you look at the plated photo there is about a half to 3/4 inch that I did not cut through. I tied it round  the roast then once lengthwise and had very little seepage of the stuffing..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2005)

Bruce, that looks great. I'm going to be in Hawaii for Christmas this year visiting my son who is stationed there. We are going to be doing Christmas on the beach because the only cooking facilitys that we can come up with are a grill. How long did you cook that bad boy? At at approximatley what cooking temp was the grill? I figured that I would cook up something nice for him and some of his buddies that are alone on Christmas.
Thanks


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 9, 2005)

I see that now Bruce... for some reason I couldnt see the pictures of it cut yesterday.  I didnt realize how much stuffin you had in there.

Anyhow... I wasn't criticizing.. just telling how I do it for another option.

That do look good  =P~


----------

